

Former Lala CEO says Apple bought them 'for the people' - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/03/29/former-lala-ceo-says-apple-bought-them-for-the-people/

======
phlux
So if you got bought for the "people" then those people go off to create some
other company -- isn't that a waste of money?

Why not just setup an investment arm, invest in those people and keep a cut of
their next ventures -- because you know there will be other ventures.

There seems to be some delusion that creators will want to stay long term at
BigCo. The fact is that creators will always seek to create - and there are
only a few slots within any BigCo to support _the_ in-house creator. The slots
at apple, for instance are filled with Jobs and Ives...

